# Male breaking eggs



## animalover (Jan 26, 2013)

My female has been trying to lay a clutch, but the last three eggs she has laid, the male breaks them. Any idea why?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How is he breaking them? Is he breaking them in the box during a night fright? Pecking at them?


----------



## animalover (Jan 26, 2013)

He breaks them pretty soon after she lays one. She laid one this morning, by this afternoon it was broken. I didnt actually see him break it. I just assume he did. I dont see why she would lay one then break it the same day. And not just do it once, but three times.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It could be them fighting in the box...to be honest unless you know he did it for sure it could be her or it could be accidental. Are they bonded? If they aren't, she could be aborting them.


----------



## animalover (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh yes!! They are bonded. They are in love with each other and never fight. I just bought them about a month ago. They had just successfully raised a clutch together. Do you think it could be the new environment?


----------



## RMAC81 (Oct 16, 2013)

Might be too crazy around them, you might have to move them somewhere where they have more privacy.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I think RMAC81 has a point, how is the environment like there? Is it noisy?


----------



## animalover (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes it is. I have a 3 year old boy. I will move them to the spare bedroom


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They will need somewhere quiet and peaceful. Move them and see how it goes, and let us know.


----------



## RMAC81 (Oct 16, 2013)

My birds have their own room and they do good. We only go in to vacuum and feed a few times a day.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They also probably need time to settle in. They could be too scared and not feel safe and so are aborting the eggs on purpose.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Just some thought. Did the shells look normal on the eggs? Here is an illstration showing different sell qualities.
http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/uploads/1/5/2/0/15203836/6694130_orig.jpg


----------

